# New Tattoo Day (Ever get a bad dream put on your skin?)



## infernalservice (Nov 16, 2012)

The other day I went in for a tattoo appointment with my good friend Tony Cosgrove. Originally I just planned on having him touch up my right sleeve in progress and add some more colors to it. However I basically got him booked for a whole day, and we started talking about ideas for something new and fun. When asked me what I had in mind for a new piece I told him about this dream I had a few months ago.

In the dream I was walking barefoot through a forest and came into a clearing. I could hear plants moving, like the wind was blowing them, but it was totally calm outside. Instead I looked down and to my horror I saw carnivorous plants eating insects. Then they started biting my feet to the point of gashing wounds and that is when I woke up. 

Very casually I told him this, and then asked "So you wanna tattoo a nightmare sleeve on my left arm?" Of course he was game. This is what we have so far...

Progress pic:





The final product:






I know there are similarities here with Little Shop of Horrors, but I think the completed image is going to kind of quash that vibe. We are going to do some more flowers in a humanoid form and some gory stuff that follows suit.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 16, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Natenate9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats awesome man!


----------



## ilyti (Nov 17, 2012)

Interesting idea, but your thread title made me think this would be about something else. i.e. "Oh no, what the hell did I just get tattooed on myself!? What a nightmare!!"


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 18, 2012)

That's sick


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 19, 2012)

cant wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 19, 2012)

Were you playing some Mario that night before you went to bed?


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 19, 2012)

Haha we joked about turning it into a mario sleeve, but in a gory adult way. Imagine Mario as a ripped little Italian man, smashing a koopa troopa in the face with a pipe wrench.


----------



## budda (Nov 19, 2012)

It would probably be in the top 3 most badassed mario tattoos in existence. Possibly already done though, use your google-fu


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your buddy Tony does great work, sir!


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 20, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Your buddy Tony does great work, sir!



Thanks. I just feel lucky to be able to wear it.

He does some incredible digital art, paintings, and wood burnings too.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 20, 2012)

indeed some great work, man! when do you have plans to finish it?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 20, 2012)

That looks insane. Just don't turn into my friend who thinks a tattoo is never finished...until you run out of skin


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 20, 2012)

gabexedge said:


> indeed some great work, man! when do you have plans to finish it?



I am going to try to get in for 4-6 hour sessions once a month from here on out. I like to be fully healed between sessions in case anything needs a touch up.


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 20, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> That looks insane. Just don't turn into my friend who thinks a tattoo is never finished...until you run out of skin



Afraid I am already in that boat.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 20, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> Afraid I am already in that boat.


I want to get one but I don't have money since the design is kind of complex.


----------



## infernalservice (Nov 21, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I want to get one but I don't have money since the design is kind of complex.



Just save for a while. Better to wait and have it done right, man.


----------

